# MCS Recording Studio.. Australia



## ratty (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Everyone :wave:

My name is Mike and I have a small new studio in Melbourne Australia. The control room measures approx
11ft wide 15ft long and 8ft high. It was designed by the guys from John Sayers Australia using the inside outside wall design.

This wall design is where the acoustic sound batts are placed inside the inner wall facing the inside of the studio covered in beige coloured hemp material. This design is fab for saving on working space. The red parts are bass trapps to the ceiling height, same as in the back corners as well as soffited mounted speakers with traps underneath (see pic).

However, it is time that I fine tuned this space as although I seem to be getting pretty good mixes, I am not sure if the space is working as well as it could be. I would like some suggestions in terms of measurement mics i could use ect, ect...??? I should say the back and side walls are the same as what is behind the mixer...

So any thoughts would be greatly appreciated

cheers

Mike


----------



## Barleywater (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice!

Obviously a fair amount has been spent.

So I shamelessly suggest not skimping on measurement microphone in this case, and will plug for Earthworks microphone. They have specific measurement series M, and TC (time coherent) and QTC (quiet time coherent) all are ultra flat, and have individual calibration data as well.

An M30 perhaps?

Andrew


----------

